# DBC Dateien korrekt auslesen



## Plastagen (28. Nov 2009)

Hi Leute,
erstmal guten Tag, da ich gerade neu hier bin. =)

Ich habe da ein Problem, auf dessen Lösung ich momentan keine Antwort finde.

Es geht, wie der Topicname schon sagt, darum, DBC Dateien korrekt auszulesen.
Wenn ich es ganz stupide mit einem FileReader oder LineNumberReader mache, dann geht das nicht, da ich dann nur kaudawelsch herausgelesen bekomme.

Über eine Hilfestellung, wie man das Problem lösen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Plastagen


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2009)

> Es geht, wie der Topicname schon sagt, darum, DBC Dateien korrekt auszulesen.


DBC Dateien?


----------



## Plastagen (29. Nov 2009)

Ja, ich habe Dateien, die zum Beispiel heißen: "ItemExtendedCost.dbc", die ich auslesen möchte aber einfach nicht hinbekomme.


----------

